# Izzy was doing so well after her eye removal and now I did something awful.



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy had her eye removed Thursday. She has been amazing and everything had gone perfectly.

She has almost 2 inches of stitches. I had her hair braided to keep the hair away from her face. Her ear hair was hanging in the stitches, so I gently pulled the hair away from her face and tie it back with an a hair band. I didn't realize what I had done until I was going to try to do a little grooming of the blood around her face.

All of a sudden the hair just dropped off her ear. Her ear is black. I HAD THE RUBBERBAND AROUND HER EAR PINNA. She has about an inch of the tip that is black and dead. 

I don't think I could feel any worse, but I'm bawling.

There is no doubt that about 3/4 of an inch is completely black and dead.

What happens next?
How can I make this poor baby face more surgery! 
I am sick


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, so sorry to hear this  You must feel horrible!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I am so upset with myself.

I thought I checked the ear when I tied the hair back. Her face was so bruised and matted I was only thinking about keeping the hair from tangling in her stitches. 

Does anyone know how bad the surgery is to remove the black dead area.
I am heartsick


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I feel so bad for you. If it were me I would take her to the vet ASAP. If an area is black I would want to do everything possible to make sure it doesn't spread. I don't mean to alarm you ... but, I think I would worry about gangrene ... and, if untreated it can be life threatening. 

Please update us. We care. And, please don't be afraid to tell the vet what happened ... I am sure they will understand.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes take her to the emergency vet now😔. The black area will cause infection that can cause further sepsis. She can go into sepsis shock which can quickly kill her.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH I am so sorry yes, take her to the vet.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I'm heartsick.

I've talked to the vet and am going to see about having it removed this afternoon. She's on antibiotics for her eye, which helps, just for the moment.

Izzy had a PDA and heart surgery, and has an enlarged heart, so the anesthesia was a real concern. We only had surgery to have her eye removed as a last resort. 

Now because of my carelessness she's facing more life-threatening surgery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry! I'll keep Izzy in my prayers.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I will be praying or her.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this. Bless your heart, I know you feel awful. I will be praying for Izzy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry this is happening to you both, you were doing what you thought was ok and made a mistake, all you can do is move on and get it sorted. :grouphug: Izzy got through one surgery, hopefully this one will be without incident too.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh I am so sorry this has happened. Try not to beat yourself up over it. It was an accident and you were trying your best to help her. No matter how many people tell you it was an accident I know this isn't helping you feel any better right now though. Prayers that all goes well at the vet.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry. Try not to beat yourself up over this. I know, easier said than done but you didn't do it deliberately...you were trying to help her!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened, hang in there and I'll be praying hard that she's better soon!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Thank all of you for being so kind. I've gotten the PMs and appreciate them. I am only concerned with Izzy's health. As for as the cosmetics, that doesn't matter at all. 

Since last night when I found the ear, it was black and still soft. Today it is crisp and is it possible for the ear to seal off from the rest of the ear?

I've searched everything I can find, so basically she needs the ear docking procedure, which is 10 minutes of anesthesia and 2 minutes of surgery. 

I'm trying to be optimistic, but I'm so upset that I could be so negligent


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What's done is done. We all make mistakes or do things without realizing the consequences. As Nida said, don't beat yourself up. Get her the medical treatment she needs. It's luckily will be little anesthesia and very fast surgery so she should do just fine. You know she still loves you to the moon and back and she'll be okay. Vest thing you can do is get quick medical intervention.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry, I think it is important to get medical treatment as soon as possible. Good luck. It is not your fault, sometimes things just happen.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nonny, I don't know you as I haven't been on SM much since March but someone from here wrote to me about your situation, thinking I might be a help, so I came here to read your story. Since I have been away so long most people here don't know about a situation which I have that is similar but different. It is with one of my babies & it doesn't have anything to do w/a rubber binder---ours was a health situation which was immediately diagnosed as Vasculitis, but has the same results that you are facing. It happened within a 24 hr. period on one ear almost completely black & started on the tip of the other ear the next day. It is most likely an immune-mediated disease w/us---again the results are the same. 
Within a week and 1/2 the first entire ear flap was lost---it just fell off. That was good because we could not operate anyhow due to low platelet levels & anemia. The 2nd ear tip fell off about a week after the lst one---no surgery. We were giving cortisone & a circulatory drug. We did not know (& all the vets at the hospital-clinic) what would happen when the ear crusted---would it continue to necrotize? How far could it go w/out affecting the hearing, etc. It is also very painful for the pup---the eye twitched & the head shook, & there was no getting comfy for about 3 wks. Both ears were shaved. We made lots of trips to the clinic but in the end healing started slowly. Our blood work was crazy so it took extra time to heal. In fact it is only in the last week (this happened in late June/early July) that the blood work is somewhat normalized. 
We are not yet out of the woods, but I think you will find once the ear heals you won't have any issue. I am thinking of you. If you have ? please PM me.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Sandi, nice to see you for a minute! Miss seeing your sweethearts 



edelweiss said:


> Nonny, I don't know you as I haven't been on SM much since March but someone from here wrote to me about your situation, thinking I might be a help, so I came here to read your story. Since I have been away so long most people here don't know about a situation which I have that is similar but different. It is with one of my babies & it doesn't have anything to do w/a rubber binder---ours was a health situation which was immediately diagnosed as Vasculitis, but has the same results that you are facing. It happened within a 24 hr. period on one ear almost completely black & started on the tip of the other ear the next day. It is most likely an immune-mediated disease w/us---again the results are the same.
> Within a week and 1/2 the first entire ear flap was lost---it just fell off. That was good because we could not operate anyhow due to low platelet levels & anemia. The 2nd ear tip fell off about a week after the lst one---no surgery. We were giving cortisone & a circulatory drug. We did not know (& all the vets at the hospital-clinic) what would happen when the ear crusted---would it continue to necrotize? How far could it go w/out affecting the hearing, etc. It is also very painful for the pup---the eye twitched & the head shook, & there was no getting comfy for about 3 wks. Both ears were shaved. We made lots of trips to the clinic but in the end healing started slowly. Our blood work was crazy so it took extra time to heal. In fact it is only in the last week (this happened in late June/early July) that the blood work is somewhat normalized.
> We are not yet out of the woods, but I think you will find once the ear heals you won't have any issue. I am thinking of you. If you have ? please PM me.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

THANK GOODNESS! GOOD NEWS!

(I thought I posted a message, but somehow I seemed to have lost it? So if it is somewhere else, I'm sorry.)

We are back home with the best news we could have gotten.

He trimmed away all the hair in the ear area and thinks that the ear is already healing itself. Hopefully the dead black area will eventually fall off. I'm supposed to keep the area soft with Vaseline. It was good that this was the tip of her ear. 

Her thought her eye looked fantastic. 

He had treated a Yorkie, whose owner who put bands around the ears for bows. Poor little thing lost both ears. And apparently I am not the first to tie various head parts into the topknot band. They also see dogs whose owners decided to crop ears and tails using rubber bands. 

If all goes well, she won't have to have any more treatment on the ear. Stitches out of the eye in 8 days!

Thank all of you for understanding how horrible I feel.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nonny, thank goodness things are working out for you.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

That's great news - you guys have been through a lot! Hoping everything heals nicely!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news that Izzy's ear is OK.

Sandi,
I am so sorry that your baby want through that. 

Nonny and Sandi, I know how stressful it can be when the little ones go through such pain.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so happy for you and Izzy that you got good news! :chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

That is wonderful news! :aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Fabulous news. I am so glad you had a happy outcome.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news Nonny---so happy for you! I know you didn't need the stress w/her just having lost the eye! Thank you God!
I have every confidence she will be just fine---the ear can heal on it's own if the pup has no other issues. I have done tons of research & feel like I probably know enough to qualify as "semi'expert" in the field. :HistericalSmiley: I do know more than most of the vets whom we have now consulted! :smilie_tischkante:
We got a recommendation last week to consult an internal medicine specialist which we are considering. What our girl has is apparently quite rare & we are ever so grateful for all the other potential parents out there, to learn this. 
We wish you all the best!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:innocent:


NONNY said:


> THANK GOODNESS! GOOD NEWS!
> 
> (I thought I posted a message, but somehow I seemed to have lost it? So if it is somewhere else, I'm sorry.)
> 
> ...


Oh, I am so happy for you and your baby! It's wonderful to hear good news!

Although my Snowball is a boy and he doesn't wear bows ... I have often wondered when looking at pictures of fluffs with bands around their ears if that could possibly be harmful. One thing I love about SM is the valuable information we can learn from other fluff's experiences.

And, Sandi ... thank you for coming back to SM to share your story. 

Hugs to you and your precious little one.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy to hear your good news. Don't beat yourself up, mistakes happen, accidents happen. All's well that ends well.:aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear the good news!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear the good news! Just saw the post this morning and was horrified. The eye was traumatic enough! Bless your heart, we do what we do out of love, so don't beat yourself up over this.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So happy it looks as if the ear will be ok


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I posted some pics in the photo gallery of the amazing brave beautiful pictures of IZZY with one I


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is very sweet, and I love her braid. Very pretty!
I bet she is feeling a lot more comfortable.
Sending good thoughts for continued healing! :wub:


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy is a very special little girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bless her little heart, :wub: Lord touch little Izzy, may she adjust well


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy's eye is healing and she got her stitches out today. She was so brave and held perfectly still while the vet removed her stitches. Her ear is healing too. I'm ready for some hair to grow on it, so I am not so reminded of what I did!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God Bless little Izzy:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am really curious about what happened w/the necrotic tissue----did she loose that part of her ear?
If the ear was shaved it will take a good while for the hair to grow back & at first it sticks straight up---looks really weird, but w. time & weight it flops down again to look really normal.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am just reading this post. So glad little Izzy is doing well. Bless her little heart.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor baby, sending mommy and you lots of positive thoughts. 

You know how much you love her and accidents they just do happen!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

*Update on Izzy!*

Izzy is amazing! Her eye has healed and I am anxiously waiting for her hair to grow back around it. 

Her ear healed completely and you can't tell it ever happened. (For information if another person ever does such a thing!) The vet recommended to keep her ear moist with Vaseline. I massaged it where the ear joined the black. After a few days, the black part just slithered off from the ear. Her ear is misshapen, but since hair has grown back in, you can't tell it ever happened.

We followed some advice on her living with blindness and she has adjusted very well. She has "home base" which is her bed. Every time we put her down, we put her at home base. From her home base I put throw rug paths, one to the treat jar in the kitchen and another path to her puppy pad (which she refuses to us) and another path to the doggie door. We put their water bowl next to her bed.

She does great as long as she is on her "paths". It is pitiful though when she gets confused. 

At night she sleeps with me (Chipper and Spunky). The bed is very high, so my husband made a side rail for her side. She gets confused where she is on the bed.

I worry now about her other eye. The vet thinks all she can see is lightness and darkness, but no more. There is a high likelihood that it could rupture also. It a combination of glaucoma, cataracts, and dry eye. Yes, she has eye medications for it.

 She spends her day content at home base. If she hears that lid on the treat jar, she trots at top speed to the kitchen! She can still whop that molecule ball (filled with her food) for a good half hour. If it gets off her rugs, she does her "Nonny NOW!" bark. 

Her tail still says waggy-waggy. She barks furiously (for Izzy) at the doorbell and anytime Chipper and Spunky bark.

Thank you for your support, kindness, and encouraging words!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awwww, so good to hear. I just love the hoops we jump thru for our babies, I had to read to my husband, as he thinks we're the only dog crazy parents, lol! You're a great mommy, and you are taking great care of Izzy...HUGS!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Great to hear that wonderful update on Izzy. I have a mostly blind dog and I wonder everyday when he will be completely blind what I will need to do to make sure he is taken care of. Thankfully he has been with us for 5 years and knows his way around the house and yard, but sometimes in the yard he gets "lost" and we have to go look for him and he follows our voices. A couple weeks ago he jumped up on the picnic table outside. He normally would jump back down on the seat part, then the ground, but this time he was turned around and jumped off the table head first into the rocks...scared me to death. He was a little skinned up on his chin, but got up and walked back to the house. Scary for me I can imagine how scary it is for them.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So happy to hear that her eye has healed. Bless her heart.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Glad to hear that Izzy is adjusting well. You are a good mommy for making things easier for her to maneuver around. Hope she continues to do well and has no problem with her other eye. Big Hugs


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

*My sweet Izzy*

This is a heartbreaking day. Yesterday I noticed Izzy had a new rupture of her ONLY eye. I am taking her to the vet today and I know I have a sickening decision to make. 

Izzy has slight vision and it is pitiful when she gets lost. It breaks my heart when she walks into a chair or can't decide which direction it is to her bed. I know it will be much worse for her when she doesn't have any sight at all. The surgery for the removal of her eye was gruesome. 

Today she is still "Izzy". A snob. She still turns away because she really doesn't want people in her face. She loves to bark. If Chipper and Spunky bark, then she has to join it. She has the Izzy appetite. She knows exactly when she should eat and she does the "Nonny Now" bark to be fed. She slams that molecule ball all over to get the food out. She never quits until the last morsel is gone. After she eats she always walks over to my chair and does the "Nonny Now!" bark until I give her the meds she is barking for. She is my Izzy.

I remember how Izzy loved to bite my toes when she was a puppy. I remember throwing that little brown bear and the little green frog thousands of times for her version of indoor fetch. I remember the shock (after setting up a video camera) that it was my little sweet Izzy who was turning over the metal trash can and digging out the yogurt containers. 

Izzy is 11. When she was 5 weeks old in my hand, the vet said she would never live. I refused to "put her to sleep". I would take her home and hold her. Izzy is an albino with the sweetest pink nose. At 13 months she had open heart surgery. Her "hysterectomy" was a risky surgery. Another high risk removal of some of her teeth. When she walks you can see the pain. When she tries to curl up in my bed and I can see how hard it is for her to get comfortable. Then just months ago she had to have her eye removed. It was gruesome. (And her ear I damaged healed by itself without any problems.) 

I RESCUED IZZY from a PUPPY MILL! I did not support a puppy mill. I purchased Izzy because I had to get her away from that awful man. We met him and he had her in the trunk of his car. No bed. No blanket. Just Izzy. I am 100% positive he was only getting his money before she died. Her churning heart felt like a washing machine in her chest. Her nose was the most beautiful color of pink. She was not more than 5 weeks old. Why would anyone pay $1,400 for an Izzy? She needed me and years later I needed her. She kept me going when I had a "psychotic episode" of sudden mental illness. When I could do nothing else, I could take care of her. I was suicidal, but Izzy needed me. 

My decision today is to take Izzy to the vet. I will ask for eye pain medication. She is already on Quellin. I will bring her home and hold her. When her eye gets worse...........................................................

IZZY'S STORY IS WHY ALL PUPPY MILLS SHOULD BE ABOLISHED!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry Nonny, my Miss Bow was blind, it was so hard on her, she was 13 when it happened. Hugs to you Izzy is very blessed to have you as her mommy. Give her loves from me:wub:


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

*Matilda's mom*

Please, do you have any advice for Izzy and me?


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Honey call your vet and tell her the truth about the eye. Follow her advice. I read back and see where your precious little one has a heart condition BUT she did survive the other surgery. I know a dog can indeed live blind for many a year if you leave her usual things in the same spot. You will be her seeing eyes. (((prayers)))) too for you and Izzy. Very tough decision. How much pain is she in if you just leave it alone. I would NOT make the choice to let her suffer. So do weigh that with your decision about surgery or no surgery. Thank you for being izzy's Mom. Keep us osted.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

My Dex was blind his last 4 yrs. He did so very well. It was much tougher on me to accept. He taught me how to age with grace in a way only my best little buddy could have taught me. It is his avatar I use here on spoiled maltese.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our Kirby was blind at the end---maybe the last year plus. He was born w/liver shunt, operated & lived a very long, if not truly healthy life. Sometimes he did well, & other times he just plowed through. He was tenacious & ever so cute. I have also had a deaf dog that we rescued. I think pups can get along well without sight or hearing----they live through scent. There are many things that can be done to help them to adjust to not seeing or hearing. I remember that I put little "postets" on the sliding doors, but curled them with scissors first so that when he went to the door he would not run into it. That is where he went out to the balcony to go to his pads, which were in a sheltered place there. 
No one can tell you what to do, but your heart will. My heart & prayers go out to you. Big hugs.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

NONNY said:


> Her tail still says waggy-waggy. She barks furiously (for Izzy) at the doorbell and anytime Chipper and Spunky bark.


Glad your Izzy is doing OK now!:aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

NONNY said:


> Please, do you have any advice for Izzy and me?


I am sending Prayers and hugs for you and Izzy....I am so sorry that she is having trouble with her other eye ....after all she has been through! 
God bless you for being such a Great Mommy to her. 
Your story about her rescue breaks my heart... for all these little ones that have known such a rough start and have health problems because of selfish puppy mills! So unfair!!!
Talk to your vet and follow your heart...she knows you love her !
(((Big hugs)))


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

:goodpost:


Pooh's mommy said:


> I am sending Prayers and hugs for you and Izzy....I am so sorry that she is having trouble with her other eye ....after all she has been through!
> God bless you for being such a Great Mommy to her.
> Your story about her rescue breaks my heart... for all these little ones that have known such a rough start and have health problems because of selfish puppy mills! So unfair!!!
> Talk to your vet and follow your heart...she knows you love her !
> (((Big hugs)))


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So glad Izzy is better. My friend's dog had cataracts and could not see at all. He did very well his sense of scent and hearing compensated for the loss of sight. He pretty much learned to travel throughout the house very well using scent and sound.

So glad all turned out well.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

NONNY said:


> This is a heartbreaking day. Yesterday I noticed Izzy had a new rupture of her ONLY eye. I am taking her to the vet today and I know I have a sickening decision to make.
> 
> Izzy has slight vision and it is pitiful when she gets lost. It breaks my heart when she walks into a chair or can't decide which direction it is to her bed. I know it will be much worse for her when she doesn't have any sight at all. The surgery for the removal of her eye was gruesome.
> 
> ...


Checking in to see if Izzy saw the vet today? 
How is she? And You?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nonny, I'm sad about your Izzy....my Archie is 11 years old too...and he is not doing well either. It's so sad when our babies get older and sickly.

Archie has a bad heart, he's on several meds and still not getting any better. My heart hurts when I hear him coughing all the time. 

So, please know I am with you as we go through this pain together.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless your heart! And many prayers for Izzy! You have shown so much heart and love for her! I also paid the money to rescue a boy out of a puppy mill! I couldn't help it after holding that poor baby in my arms. He was 8 when his time ended. My heart baby! it sounds like Izzy has much more time left . Just love her and keep her safe and healthy.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

*Sweet Izzy and Chipper*

Izzy and Chipper went to the vet today. (Spunky, our black Shorkie wild boy, who had never been left alone, was NOT a good boy while we were gone. He shredded Izzy's paths.) Izzy got the best news we could have gotten, considering how bad her eye was looking. It was NOT an ulcer or rupture, but an injury, so it will hopefully heal. The vet does not think she has much vision in her eye, but I think she does. She's on antibiotics, antibiotic eye drops, more eye ointment, and Quellin. She's going to get her teeth cleaned in 2 weeks. 

Chipper, our TV watching lover boy, went also. The same night I discovered Izzy's eye, I felt a lump at his underarm. He's 9 and never been sick or had any health issues. (He is NOT from a puppy mill.) He's going to have the mass removed and his teeth cleaned. Izzy and Chipper will be there together. 

Izzy showed her snobby spunk at the vet. She turned her head when spoken to and she barked at every dog there while wagging her tail in circles. Chipper was the perfect little boy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear this about Izzy. You've given her so much and she's given you so much in return. Hoping it all heals well and that Chipper's surgery and Izzy's dental go well.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Nonny, I'm sad about your Izzy....my Archie is 11 years old too...and he is not doing well either. It's so sad when our babies get older and sickly.
> 
> Archie has a bad heart, he's on several meds and still not getting any better. My heart hurts when I hear him coughing all the time.
> 
> So, please know I am with you as we go through this pain together.


 What a small world it is! I check Ava's Facebook everyday!! Chipper and Spunky have the Ava inspired haircuts. She's our celebrity!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

NONNY said:


> What a small world it is! I check Ava's Facebook everyday!! Chipper and Spunky have the Ava inspired haircuts. She's our celebrity!!


YaY!!!! I'm so glad you like her page!!! I just want to give people a smile :thumbsup:


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

The A Team said:


> YaY!!!! I'm so glad you like her page!!! I just want to give people a smile :thumbsup:


Oh Pat, you and Ava do brighten our days! We live near the Kentucky Derby and I especially loved her Derby hat and dress. I had a good laugh with the jockey on her back. I don't "do" Facebook, but I do go on there to check on Ava. Then, when you posted about Archie, I finally realized that Ava was part of the A team. 

So, thank you and Ava!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

NONNY said:


> Izzy and Chipper went to the vet today. (Spunky, our black Shorkie wild boy, who had never been left alone, was NOT a good boy while we were gone. He shredded Izzy's paths.) Izzy got the best news we could have gotten, considering how bad her eye was looking. It was NOT an ulcer or rupture, but an injury, so it will hopefully heal. The vet does not think she has much vision in her eye, but I think she does. She's on antibiotics, antibiotic eye drops, more eye ointment, and Quellin. She's going to get her teeth cleaned in 2 weeks.
> 
> Chipper, our TV watching lover boy, went also. The same night I discovered Izzy's eye, I felt a lump at his underarm. He's 9 and never been sick or had any health issues. (He is NOT from a puppy mill.) He's going to have the mass removed and his teeth cleaned. Izzy and Chipper will be there together.
> 
> Izzy showed her snobby spunk at the vet. She turned her head when spoken to and she barked at every dog there while wagging her tail in circles. Chipper was the perfect little boy.



Uh oh Spunky...No....no!
So glad to hear that her eye was not as bad as you originally thought. Hope that the meds help her heal really quick.
Prayers for Chipper that his lump is nothing serious and he does well with his dental.
So glad to hear that Izzy was her spunky self.
Thanks for the update


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

*Sweet Izzy has thrombocytopenia?*

Izzy's platelet count is ZERO. We are loving her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hugs to you, I'm praying for little Izzy and for you, it's just so hard


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is she home w/you?


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Yes, Izzy is home and on my lap. She's comfortable and still has her Izzy-tude. She can't stand or walk, but still barks to be fed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't mean to be graphic/insensitive, but did your vet warn you what to expect?


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy is on my lap. 

Her platelet count was ZER0 on June 25. We knew there was a problem, even before the results, when we could not get the bleeding to stop from the needle injection to get the sample. Afterwards she also had a very deep black bruise covering her entire chest and stomach.

She's on 5 meds, and it is possible that she could be producing platelets. We will not check her platelet count again. We also have chosen not to give her transfusions. 

Izzy has not given up and I can't either. She barks to be fed. Then she barks for her meds. She barks every time Chipper and Spunky bark. She, as always, LOVES eating. I also get my morning kisses. 

My "head" tells me what could happen, but my "heart" is in denial.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The platelets do go up & down. I remember when Lisi's were 75. We knew if she went down to 50 we would have to decide if we would do a transfusion but thank God they replenished in the next draw. She also had anemia at the same time along w/vasculitis. It was a long road back & took about 6 months before she was stable. We knew how blessed we were when she started to regenerate---it doesn't always happen. She did lose one ear flap & part of another one, but that was small potatoes compared to what could have happened. 
Please know that we are here with you even when we can't do anything helpful. Hugs.


----------

